# Bear Fury



## jackley62

I have a bear fury compound bow. I need change it to a 27" draw length. It states on the bow that it is 29" draw but it pulls to 31". Any help would be appreciated. Where can I get different cams or modules for this bow?


----------



## Tim Roberts

jackley62.





















Try the AT Classifieds.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## SwampDog32

Welcome to the site. Try using the search function at the upper right corner. It might return some results.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## daltongang

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Bronion30

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------

